# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  فراق أمي

## أمل وألم

في تاريخ 20/9/1430
اشتقت أشم رائحة الحنان وألتمس الدفء من تلك الحضن رحلت وتركت في قلبي حسرة ووجع وألم فيلاه من ألم ألم الفراق والوادع كانت مصدر الحنان وشمعه البيت الذي لاتنطفي وهاهي انطفت ودفنت تحت التراب فيا حسرة يحتضنك التراب بدلا منا اشتقت لتقبيل يديك ووجهك فهل لي تقبيلهم ألان من لي بعدك كانت كلمته دائما أن لا تتعبنا وهاهي ماتت مرتاحة الضمير والبال ولم تتعبنا لكن تعبت قلبونا وياله من تعب لوقلبي صخر لتفتت (عفاك الله ياأمي) أقولها لمن آه آه ثم آه إذا حلت بي مشكله التجأ لمن إذا عل صوت الأطفال من يسكتهم من يمسك صغيرتنا إذا بكت توصينا أن لانبكي عليها إذا ماتت لكن لابأردتنا شي فهاهي دموعنا تنزل لأعلم لماذا هل لفراقها أم لحظنه أم لضحكتها أم وأم وأم 00000
اللهم انس وحشته وارحم غربته وأسكن روعته وصل وحدته وأسكن اليه من رحمتك رحمه يستغني بها رحمه من سواك واحشره مع من كان يتولاه
رحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحه لروح المرحومه (أم علي)
(اسفه لخربشات قلمي الغير متناسه لانني بحاله لا يعلم بها سوى الله)
مأجورين لمصاب أب الحسن(عليه السلام)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما اجملها من خربشات 
وساعد الله قلبك اخيه
فعلا الأم هي تلك الأنسانة التي لا تجف الدموووع عليها ابدا 
رحمها الله واسكنخا فسيح جنانه 
وصيتي كلما ذكرتيها سلي قلبك بالصلاة لها والدعاء وقراءة ايات قرآنية
لها كي تتسلي انت بذكرها وتسر هي بالعمل الصالح عنها
وهذا يعد من بر الوالدييين 
الله يعينش خية

----------


## أموله

أإنسي المـآضي الاليم 

!!.. لن يفيدك البكـآء سوء الآلآم والحسره ..

كوني دومـآ متفآئله .. ~!! 

.. الله يرحمهـآ نشآلله

اعلم ان الحيآهـ بلا ام قآسيه لآكن انسي 

.. يعطيك ربي العآفيه ومـآننحرم ~

حقـآ اثرتي بدآخلي فهاهي دموعي تسقط ~

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم... 

لستِ بمُلامة ....فالأم هي معنى الحنان والعطاء 


كانت ولم تزل لكم...خيمة أمان ....لقلوبكم...هكذا كل أم... 


ربط الله على قلبكم...ورحمها برحمته الواسعة واسكنها جنته مع محمد وآله الطاهرين... 
بحق هذه الليلة وعظمتها.....اسأل الله أن يمسح على قلوبكم بيده الرحيمة... 





ولعل يداً تعتلي على قلوبكم..تُهدأها ..تُسكنها.....فتسقط من محاجرها عبرة ...تُشفي بها جراحكم.. 

وهي يد العقيلة زينب صلوات الله وسلامه عليها......عظم الله لها الأجر...


سلم نبضكِ الحساس عزيزتي..
موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل.. 
ولتشملكِ عناية أمير المؤمنين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..

----------


## قطرة عطاء

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## قطرة عطاء

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## دموع الوحدة

لِمن تُكتب قَصائِد الغَزل فِي رحيِل المَحبوبَة؟!
لِمن تُرتل آيات الحُب عِند موت سامِعها؟!
ولِمن تسقَى كَلِمات العِشق عِند ذَهَابِ ظَامِئتَها؟!

إعطِني قلة من المسامات التي كانت تحيط بيدك
دعيني اقبلها
قد اشتقت لروح التي كانت تحرس تلك اليد

دعيني أضم الجسد الذي أبحث عنه الآن 
أين هو؟!
تحت التراب دفن !!!
كَقِطعه بالية تُركت ورحل عنها!!
اتسمعيني ياااااااااااااااااااااااااا اماااهــ أنا هنا أبكي فَقدك
أتسمعـــــــــيني يارووح خذي الروح تسليها

لم أفلح قد تجردت روحها من كل شيء
صرت ازورها فقط في احلامي في ذاك العالم المتجرد
خذي امي
تغذي على جسدي
قد رهنتك للدعاء لأمي

"وولد صالح يدعوا له"

عظم الله لكِ الاجر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين *
إهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين*

----------


## جنى الورود

الله يرحمها ويصبركم أختي العزيزة
_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *_ *الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين **
*إهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين*
**
*

----------

